# Ever thought about "CHUMMING WITH SOUND?"



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

If you've used a "Chum Churn,"a popping cork, or even driven a boat while trolling, you've used sound as a sort of chum.

Fish find their food (prey) with several senses. Most respond to sound--scent--vibration and sight but most of them rely on one or two senses far more than the others. I catch far more Black Drum on a busted crab than I do on plugs or jigs and more Spanish mackerel on flashy lures than on cracked crab. I've caught big Snapper on poppers in 80' of water and regularly catch Grouper on poppers here in Crystal River while kayak fishing.(Most of the big ones get away.)

Offshore trollingpresents your bait to more fish than drifting does so that likely gets you some bites. What if you could record a really slam bang school of feeding Bonitas or Tuna and play it on hydrophones while drifting? Can't you just imagine 'ole Blue coming topside in a hurry to try to find those Tuna? 

Before you get a bite, you have to get a fishes attention. The more of his senses you appeal to, the more likely you are to get a bite.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree on sound and vibration! 

I try to jump in the water and splash around as much as much as possible while shark fishing!

Thanx for another good tip!:toast


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

I know afew years ago, Doug Hannon had done some research with recording schoools of shad being attacked and then replaying the sound. The reactionfrom bass was amazing.:bowdown 

It wasn't much later that Biosonix developed this system... http://www.biosonix.com/store/index.php<P class=pros>A quote from their site.......<P class=pros>"Over the course of the past five years, numerous tank and field tests have been conducted for determining Biosonix effectiveness. The test results have consistently shown Biosonix to be effective for attracting game fish and stimulating increased aggressiveness and feeding behavior. Analysis of the tests to date indicates that the effectiveness of Biosonix is relative to the general fishing conditions at any given time and location.<P class=pros>Generally, Biosonix tests to date have shown results varying from marginal to dramatic, depending on the general fishing conditions present. During the poorest fishing conditions and when catching any fish at all is a task, Biosonix has consistently been shown to produce better results than fishing without Biosonix. In other words, when fishing is at its poorest, Biosonix can make the difference between catching no fish at all and catching some fish. As fishing conditions improve and fish become more aggressive, Biosonix results become increasingly dramatic. This is believed to result from Biosonix capability of attracting ?active" fish into the fishermen's casting range, and stimulating fish to become more alert and more aggressive and thereby, more likely to strike a properly presented lure. The net result of all Biosonix field testing to date is a consistent pattern of more effective fishing when Biosonix is used.<P class=pros>Field testing has shown Biosonix to be effective for bass, bream, crappie and numerous other freshwater fish. Testing also indicated effectiveness on a variety of saltwater species. <P class=pros>Biosonix visual testing protocol has included extensive underwater monitoring by scuba divers and the use of underwater cameras. Tests were varied to focus exclusively upon monitoring fish attraction to Biosonix digital ?signature" sounds, and for testing its effectiveness for attracting multiple species. Test results were monitored in real time, recorded and later analyzed in detail by a number of researchers. Testing by underwater visual (scuba diver), and underwater camera monitoring began with a base line of zero fish sightings after a 10- to 15- minute observation period. The Biosonix unit was then turned on and elapsed time monitored until sighting the first fish. Then, researchers tallied a total fish and species count for the remainder of the 15-minute test period.<P class=pros>Biosonix fishing test protocol focused on a fish count of both fish caught or verified strikes. The primary focus was on Biosonix ability to attract and stimulate fish to feed, and not on the fisherman's skill at lure presentation or ability to set the hook in a timely fashion. Field testers would approach a section of water and first fish with a particular lure without Biosonix for 15 minutes (average test time). After the fish count was verified, using the same lure, the testers would begin fishing with Biosonix ON for 15 minutes within the same section of water. <P class=pros>The spreadsheet in EXHIBIT A introduces data from three groups of tests, each showing results under three different fishing threshold levels. The graph in FIGURE 4 displays this data to show the contrast in effectiveness in fishing with Biosonix ON compared to Biosonix OFF. This graph also shows Biosonix quantum increase in effectiveness relative to fishing conditions.<P class=pros align=center>







<P class=pros>The graph in FIGURE 5 represents Biosonix and its ability to greatly improve your catch in relationship to not only fishing conditions but also threshold. <P class=pros align=center>







<P class=pros>The graph in FIGURE 6 shows Biosonix effectiveness over the range of total accumulated field tester data. Biosonix ON represents a 412-percent advantage over fishing with Biosonix OFF.<P class=pros align=center>









<SPAN class=pros>GRAPHICAL DEPICTIONS OF BIOSONIX ADVANTAGE RELATIVE TO FISHING CONDITIONS, THRESHOLD AND CUMULATIVE FIELD TEST DATA"


----------

